# 3rd Party Flashes vs. Canon's...



## canon23 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All, once again I come for your advice. I just got my 5D Mark III to go along w/my 5D Mark II. There's still a few items I need (such as a grip for the MK III--I much prefer a grip as my MK II already has one), but of immediate need, I feel is another flash...a stronger flash! I currently have only the 430 EX II. I've been looking at the refurbished Canon 600 EX-RT offered by the Canon store for $440, but it's out of stock. I'm also looking at the YN 568 EX II. Any of you have any positive experiences with 3rd party flashes? If so, which one in particular do you recommend? Thanks!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 31, 2013)

canon23 said:


> I feel is another flash...a stronger flash! I currently have only the 430 EX II. I've been looking at the refurbished Canon 600 EX-RT offered by the Canon store for $440, but it's out of stock. I'm also looking at the YN 568 EX II. Any of you have any positive experiences with 3rd party flashes?



I just read a lot of reviews about the Yongnuos, and then bought a 2nd 600ex-rt, for a hilarious amount of money I might add. If you come from a 430ex2 (I've got one, too) the yn568ex2 should be more than fine, esp. considering the price, but it has some drawbacks:

* No built-in radio control, you need a dedicated trigger which adds bulk you might not want. So if you want 3rd party, you should think about waiting for the next Yongnuo speetlite w/ built-in radio, their manual flash already has it. Optical control is a big hassle, indoors it might work, outdoors it's a nightmare.

* The 600ex-rt has a 200mm reflector which is extremely helpful for outdoor tele flashing, and of course the Canon has tons of other nice features like linked shot & group mode (read the respective reviews on that) while the 3rd party copies more or less imitate the 580ex2.

* The display & usability of the 600rt is absolutely terrific esp. when changing settings in a hurry, so the question is: What do you intend to shoot with the flashes? 

Btw: pro Yongnuos radio trigger: They have remote 2nd curtain sync, take that, Canon...

Last not least: great site on flashes, no ad intended: http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-568ex-ii-canon/


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2013)

I recommend the 600RT. If you can't afford the 600, get a used 580II and keep the 430II as a slave.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I recommend the 600RT. If you can't afford the 600, get a used 580II and keep the 430II as a slave.



+1


----------



## m (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd get the Metz 52 AF - 1, because its predecessor never failed me.

The Phottix Mitros provides more sync options (if you're into that kind of thing) and looks like a good choice, too.


----------



## Skirball (Jul 31, 2013)

canon23 said:


> Any of you have any positive experiences with 3rd party flashes? If so, which one in particular do you recommend? Thanks!!



If you get enough responses you'll hear the full gambit: Some swear by Canon only, some swear by the 600rt only. Some have had great experiences with third party flashes, others had terrible experiences.

I have three Yongnuo and bunch of YN triggers, haven't had issue with any of them. I also have a 430II and a 580II, and they're fine flashes. I use the Yongs before the 430II because I find it easier to adjust the settings. My only complaint about the Yongs is the power switch, I hate that you have to hold it for two seconds, as I'll turn my flashes on/off frequently when balancing light.

I like having a mix of flashes. Your first should be eTTL so you have at least one for on-camera work, the rest are up to you. I usually shoot manual flash, so I suppose I'm a bad person to ask. I will say that although I've never had a performance issue with the Yongs, I do always take my Canon flashes first if I'm traveling or doing something important, just because I trust them a bit more.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 31, 2013)

Ive had 2 yongnuo speedlights and a bunch of their triggers.... never had a problem with any of them. Work perfectly and the speedlights were like $60 each (comparable to the 580 II)


----------



## Forceflow (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a Canon 420EX, SIGMA 610 DG Super, SIGMA EM 140 DG and two Yongnu Speedlite YN560-II. 
The 420EX was my first flash and while it is a nice unit I feel it was too expensive for too little power. 
I absolutely love the 610DG Super. Packs a hell of a punch with a pretty good recharge rate and very nice features. It can remotely trigger the 420EX as well. (Though it's still the old light trigger and not the new radio trigger) Also it's apparently built like a tank. The one I have now (second unit since the firs was stolen) was dropped on several occasions once from at least 2 meters high on hardwood floor and still works with absolutely no problems. 
The two YNs are 'dumb' units but that's what I bought them for. (Really no need for another smart flash) Those are a real bargain if you are looking for very powerful manual flashes. (Awesome recycle rate!)


----------



## jonathan7007 (Aug 20, 2013)

Canon 550EX units are pretty cheap and offer as much light as the 580EX and 580EX2. You get compatibility and the Master-Slave options as structured by Canon. I usually work in manual, but use ETTL at events/parties. Just a datapoint to consider. eBay sourced, obviously.


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have the Yongnuo 568EX II and a pair of YN 622c's. They all play nicely with my 5D3. I use flash very frugally, so could not justify the investment in Canon hardware.


----------

